# ISO Sugar Free desserts



## balibar (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello, everybody. Here's my problem: one of my guest on Saturday night had diabetes and can't eat any sugar. Would anyone have a great dessert recipe with no sugar or using sugar substitute? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi balibar - that is very thoughtful of you to make this person something.  You don't know how many times people just don't care.

Check out this recipe

Sugar Free Pumpking Pie


----------



## balibar (Nov 26, 2003)

Thank you, Kitchenelf. I've had a look at it and it looks scrumptious.


----------

